# Possible Jackson, MI Indoor Onroad Facility



## bigD (Jan 10, 2002)

Thinking about opening an indoor onroad facility.
First I would like to see if anyone wants to sell a used AMB system and carpet.
I have a building with adequate space, electrical, restrooms and heat on the south side of Jackson.
Let me know if you have any information or valuable comments.

Thanks,
Denis


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Contact Keith from RCScrewz. He recently closed his track and I don't think he sold the carpet nor his scoring system.

[email protected]

-Rich


----------



## bigD (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks Rich 
I spoke with Keith yesterday, he already sold his system however, he does have the carpet. Any comments on its condition?


----------



## JTownRC (Nov 21, 2002)

Geezz Rich, nice to know you are thinking of me!

BigD, send me an email. We may be able to work something out for equipment and carpet. I have the equipment, but no building. I also have several people looking to race this winter....carpet oval.

Thanks,

Scott
Jackson R/C Raceway
Jackson, MI


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Scott,

Ah, I didn't realize you still had all that stuff. I thought you sold it a while ago. 


bigD - the last time I saw the carpet (a month or so ago) it looked good.

-Rich


----------



## kennywiz (Nov 14, 2005)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=124328


----------



## Ben Snider (Dec 26, 2003)

If you to have an oval setup, two from Brooklyn would show rather than drive sixty miles to Lansing.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Benny. How are you? I'm sure my dad, Ken Hamilton would be up for some racing in Jackson. He's also been driving to Angola. They're doing some oval and road course.

Keith


----------



## Ben Snider (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi Keith. I have been waiting very patiently for something to open up in Lansing. I really enjoy running with the whole group that shows up. It is a little humbling though when these 12 & 13 year olds whip up on me, but all in great fun. 

I have been thinking about Angola myself if something doesn't happen soon. It's the same mileage either way, just the thought of traveling US12.(slow) I wish I had the talent to run on road, but, I have enough trouble just turning left. It sounds like you guys have great fun.

Benny


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Ah, I didn't realize you still had all that stuff. I thought you sold it a while ago.
> 
> ...


naw Rich, its sitting in my backyard currently inside the "rolling crackhouse" on wheels (the carpet that is). Not sure of the condition though, havent opened the trailer in a couple years.

Yea, would like to get something going here soon and a Jackson track would be great (wouldnt have to drive as far).

Rusty


----------



## Ben Snider (Dec 26, 2003)

Anything happening?

Benny


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Benny. Call up my old man, meet at his place and ride down with him to Angola. He's looking for folks to race with. Ken Hamilton 517-542-3128.

And Benny... don't worry about the kids whipping up on you in R/C racing. Some of us still remember your late model days and have a lot of respect and admiration for you. You could wheel - one of the best around here. I feel like a little kid every time I go watch Johnboy Hotchkiss race and have a total blast. I may have to bribe you out of a copy of a photo or two from those days for the race room in my house.


----------



## yungstar (Dec 25, 2005)

We have a indoor carpet track in shreveport, la. may seem far but back in the gap we were making the trip to yous guys track!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com*

Go for it we need all the tracks we can get in MI. There are to many tracks and hobby shops closeing because local customers & racers dont support their local tracks & hobby shops.

Check Out Hobby-Sports.com


----------



## JTownRC (Nov 21, 2002)

I have left Denis PM's pertainint to the use or purchase of my equipment, but have gotten no repsonse.

Digital V, Rich was refering to RCScrewZ's carpet.

Either way, unless i find a suitable(IE: resonable rent or purchase price) building to house both a track and a store, i won't be organizing much racing here.

So until then, FOR SALE: AMB system(1 full set of transponders with an additional set 90% there.) and carpet with track boards, PA system, cones and crummy trailer....the trailer would be free with purchase. PM or email me for details.

Scott
Jackson R/C Raceway
Outdoors Clay Off-road and Oval
Jackson, MI


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

JTownRC said:


> the trailer would be free with purchase


that's the least you could do


----------



## GhostBear_1 (Dec 23, 2005)

ok go to the track in westland all


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Just a reminder for all you indoor carpet racers. The CRL (Carpet Racing League) race in Fort Wayne will be held this Saturday. Come on down and enjoy a great day of racing. For more info see The CRL thread.

Come on down. 
Karl Womack :thumbsup:


----------

